# The Zoom Q3HD



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

So, this is a video camera, but I'm impressed that 1 little $300 device is giving such a good live sound (as well as Hi-def picture). My band was wanting to record something with good enough sound for Youtube.

Before, we were using older video cameras and my recording interface with semi-fancy mics and such. I could mix all our levels afterwards, but in the end, I prefer what this little camera captures. It just sounds more real to the room and less fake or produced. (this might be more important in my genre) Basically, how it sounds to us in the room is what gets captured (considering where in the room the camera is located).

So, for example, this is us playing a cover song in the basement. There is only one mic for the vocals going directly into an active monitor. The monitor was pointed at the camera a few feet from it just out of view in order to make the vocals more prominent. We could use a second monitor for the band though... I'm surprised on the amount that Kristine is able to stay close to pitch considering how little she can hear herself over all our racket.

[video=youtube;SjTgo_eoTho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjTgo_eoTho[/video]

One thing that is important is to set the mic volume to auto adjust "down only" and then make a loud noise before you start so that the volume doesn't keep changing and the dynamics can be captured. For example, here is an older video where the camera is set to auto-adjust the volume (both up and down). You'll notice that the song loses all it's dynamics and you hear the camera changing to turn down at loud parts and turn up at quiet parts.
[video=youtube;6gI7xEyk1CA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI7xEyk1CA[/video]

Ok, so I added a poll so you can vote which video method sounds best to you in this context. The third option would be the whole Audio interface into Logic method with close-micing on all instruments. Here is an example of that first song done with this method:
[video=youtube;Ufb5SVTbTsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufb5SVTbTsA[/video]


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the first way sounds fine. Way less work on your part.


----------

